# [Inputs needed] Medical Check-up during Flu/Sore throat.



## nrvikas (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello Experts,

Need your opinion on my situation.
I have booked my medical health check-up for 189 VISA for "tomorrow"!

But, I have developed flu and sore throat from last night. I am still not on any antibiotics yet as the infection is minor. Doing home remedy.

I am now worried if this would affect my medical results. I will be checked for the usual:
1 - Medical Examination
2 - HIV Test
3 - Chest X-Ray

Would my sore throat infection or flu affect my medicals result in anyways?
If anyone of you faced a similar situation or have any knowledge about it, I would really appreciate if you can provide a suggestion.

Thank you.
Looking forward.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

I was in the same situation while my medicals.
All they check is for TB, Aids, diabetes or any sort of major illness.
Its all good you can do your mediclas.


----------



## nrvikas (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you GinjaNINJA for your inputs!
Appreciate it.


----------



## Mamata Giri (May 24, 2017)

nrvikas said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Need your opinion on my situation.
> I have booked my medical health check-up for 189 VISA for "tomorrow"!
> ...


Hi 
I have booked an appointment for the medicals on friday i.e day after tomorrow and I am on antibiotics for sore throat and cold. Would that be a problem during the check up?


----------



## Mamata Giri (May 24, 2017)

Hi I need your help too.

I have booked an appointment for the medicals on friday i.e the day after tomorrow and I have been on antibiotics for sore throat and cold for 3 days now. Would that be a problem during the check up?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Antibiotics for a cold? Please tell me you are joking!


----------

